# BOOM!



## gerbilmcbeevey (Feb 16, 2008)

So I got home from work today only to find the smoldering remains of my mailbox strewn across the lawn. Not 1, not 2, but 3 packages. Here's what caused the damage:

Firstly, a lovely group from Albert (AwSmith4):








​
Next, Mark (MarkInCA) had this to say (his penmanship is excellent!):








​
Finally, a mystery package from California that may or may not be from Bobarian:

What's this, a tupperdore?








​
No, it's a tupperdore, a cutter, a torch lighter and some great looking smokes!








​
From left to right, they are: Unbanded mystery cigar, Camacho, La Aurora, Oliva and Don Pepin Cuban Classic.

Gentlemen, let me say that your kindness has overwhelmed me. Seriously, your generosity speaks volumes and I thank you sincerely and humbly. However, there's one little problem. My wife will never believe I only spent $20.00 while she was gone!

Thank you again!
G


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Holy Homestar Runner, Batman -- you got slammed, brother!

Well done guys! :tu


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

Great job guys! :tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

he aint out of the woods yet.......

















Shawn


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

:r


gerbilmcbeevey said:


> So I got home from work today only to find the smoldering remains of my mailbox strewn across the lawn. Not 1, not 2, but 3 packages. Here's what caused the damage:
> 
> Firstly, a lovely group from Albert (AwSmith4):
> 
> ...


G:

You probably shouldn't put a new mailbox up just yet!!! Great hits, gorillas!!!

:r


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Nice boomage guys!

Hope you enjoy them all!

:tu


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

nice hits!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Triple D! Daaaaaaaaaaaaang Devistating Damage!!

Noice!! :tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

gerbilmcbeevey said:


> However, there's one little problem. My wife will never believe I only spent $20.00 while she was gone!


Ah, go tell it to the Chaplin G...:r:r I'm just wondering what she's gonna say as the next wave tumbles ashore:r:r:r:ss

Enjoy those smokes G...


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

*Nice jorb you bombers. 
You have alot of good smokin' there gerbilmcbeevey*


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Nicely done, gentlemen. Altough from the fallout I've seen there isn't anything gentle about any of you.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Enjoy the smokes brother:tu

And everyone else nice hits


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

just the scouts, wait till the cavalry arrives  Nice hits.

Just let your wife read the topics on CS, and show her the boxes you got.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Way to be, gentlemen. :tu
It's become rather apparent that I've fallen out of the loop this week.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice devastation guys!!! Great to see California represented so well!!!:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

:tpd::tpd:
Good to see Cali conducting some slapping


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

gerbilmcbeevey said:


> However, there's one little problem. My wife will never believe I only spent $20.00 while she was gone!
> 
> Thank you again!
> G


:r:r:rI dont think its over yet! And when the next wave hits, I dont think the little tuppertor will be enough.  Enjoy bro, and Welcome to the Jungle!:chk:chk:chk


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Love seeing the carnage, brothers. Let 'em have it!


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

shilala said:


> Way to be, gentlemen. :tu
> It's become rather apparent that I've fallen out of the loop this week.


Scott:

You must be working too hard!!! Take some time off for CS! Get your priorities straight!

:r


----------



## gerbilmcbeevey (Feb 16, 2008)

Second salvo waiting for me today!

Firstly, from Shawn (ssutton219):








​
Looks like a Rocky Patel, a Don Tomas, unknown unbanded cigar, an AVO and an Arturo Fuente. Also, there's an Oliva tube filled with delicious candy. It's a little dry, but I appreciate the sentiment. Thanks, Shawn!!!

Then, longknocker sent this:








​
Thank you Greg for the lovely Taboo sampler pack!

You guys are awesome. Sincere thanks to some incredibly generous gentlemen.

G


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Shawn and Greg, those are simply two awesome looking hits...:tu:tu:tu

Thats the Jungle sampler isn't it?:r


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

MarkinCA said:


> Shawn and Greg, those are simply two awesome looking hits...:tu:tu:tu
> 
> Thats the Jungle sampler isn't it?:r


Mark:

That's the new 10 pack sampler Rob just put together! Looks "Yummy", doesn't it?

I've gotten to the point where I like Taboo as my favorite "Go To Cigar"!


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

longknocker said:


> Mark: That's the new 10 pack sampler Rob just put together! Looks "Yummy", doesn't it? I've gotten to the point where I like Taboo as my favorite "Go To Cigar"!


You betcha they look yummy! I agree with you, they are definitely a high-quality "go to" smoke...:tu


----------



## kgraybill (Apr 18, 2008)

gerbilmcbeevey said:


> So I got home from work today only to find the smoldering remains of my mailbox strewn across the lawn. Not 1, not 2, but 3 packages. Here's what caused the damage:
> 
> Firstly, a lovely group from Albert (AwSmith4):
> 
> ...


Man that $20 went a long way.
You guys are awsome!


----------



## UPHOTO (May 21, 2008)

WOW!!!! You guys are really amazing.....

Enjoy those smokes! There is some great stuff in there.

I think I'm going to like this forum.


----------



## gerbilmcbeevey (Feb 16, 2008)

Well, it happened again! This time Rockyr hit me with the following:








​
Fuente Short Story
Punch Rare Corojo Pita
Ashton VSG Corona Gorda
Padron Londres Maduro
Torano Exodus 1959 Toro

There was also a note saying I had a package at the post office. I'll head over there tomorrow afternoon and pick it up.

I think I've said it before, but the kindness and generosity show to me, a brand new guy that nobody knows from Adam, is overwhelming. Thank you all again!

G


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Great thread!

Some very nice smokes you have there!

Consider yourself very fortunate, you have been smacked around by some of the best CS has to offer. When you can do as they did and PIF.

Enjoy,
Al


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

gerbilmcbeevey said:


> Fuente Short Story
> Punch Rare Corojo Pita
> Ashton VSG Corona Gorda
> Padron Londres Maduro
> Torano Exodus 1959 Toro


Those are some very nice looking smokes G. Especially that VSG and 1959. Nice going Rockyr...:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

gerbilmcbeevey said:


> There was also a note saying I had a package at the post office. I'll head over there tomorrow afternoon and pick it up.


that could be my package, I send it registered.


----------



## gerbilmcbeevey (Feb 16, 2008)

Don Fernando said:


> that could be my package, I send it registered.


Yep, this one is registered. Very exciting!


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

If you havent had a Torano Exodus 1959 your in for a treat!:ss

And the short story is no slouch ether!


----------



## gerbilmcbeevey (Feb 16, 2008)

Mojo65 said:


> If you havent had a Torano Exodus 1959 your in for a treat!:ss
> 
> And the short story is no slouch ether!


Yes, I've heard great things about both. Can't wait to try 'em!


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

gerbilmcbeevey said:


> Yes, I've heard great things about both. Can't wait to try 'em!


My Niece and her husband are finalizing the adoption of two brothers, 4 1/2 and 19 months in Florida, early next week. Good luck on your next one!


----------



## UPHOTO (May 21, 2008)

gerbilmcbeevey said:


> Well, it happened again! This time Rockyr hit me with the following:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that bomb made me salivate!!!!!

:tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

Looks like your in business for awhile G...:ss


----------



## gerbilmcbeevey (Feb 16, 2008)

Hopefully, this is the final salvo! I'm running out of room here!

A very generous package from Don Fernando, which came packaged in it's own box:








​
It's a Punch Black Prince box from some country south of here. Inside were the following:








​
1 Punch Black Prince 2000
1 Bolivar Gold Medal
2 Jose L Piedra Petit Cazadores
1 Romeo y Julieta Exhibicion #4

Also included were a tiny pair of wooden shoes that won't fit on my daughter's feet, but do stick nicely to the refrigerator door.

I have to say, as soon as I opened this package there was an aroma that I had never experienced before, but knew immediately what it was. My brain kind of clicked and I thought, "Oh wow, THAT'S what they smell like!" Very rich, earthy, very nice.

Don Fernando, thank you SO MUCH for your generosity! I am looking forward to smoking these and all the other cigars you BOTL's have sent my way. Thank you, friends!

G


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

The hits just keep on coming. Don F - Excellent bombage!! :tu

Enjoy those G! :dr


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice bomb! Looks like many a sweet long ashes waiting there.:ss


----------



## gerbilmcbeevey (Feb 16, 2008)

CBI_2 said:


> Very nice bomb! Looks like many a sweet long ashes waiting there.


Yeah, I know. I'm looking forward to each and every one of them. However, as near as I can reckon, I've come to the following conclusion: with the cigars I've received, coupled with those I've purchased, and factoring in the number of cigars I smoke per week, I should be good to go until approximately winter of 2011.


----------



## Mojo65 (May 26, 2007)

gerbilmcbeevey said:


> Yeah, I know. I'm looking forward to each and every one of them. However, as near as I can reckon, I've come to the following conclusion: with the cigars I've received, coupled with those I've purchased, and factoring in the number of cigars I smoke per week, I should be good to go until approximately winter of 2011.


So what did the missus have to say about all this?:ss


----------



## gerbilmcbeevey (Feb 16, 2008)

Mojo65 said:


> So what did the missus have to say about all this?:ss


By the time the third round hit the mailbox, she just shook her head and smiled and said, "You got some more boxes today. How long do you plan on getting these?"

When she finally sat down and saw the sheer volume of the cigars, her eyes got wide, "There's no way you can smoke all of these yourself. You need to share them." So I'm trying to get a group of friends together to burn through some of these one evening during the next week or two (before it gets too hot!).

G


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

gerbilmcbeevey said:


> When she finally sat down and saw the sheer volume of the cigars, her eyes got wide, "There's no way you can smoke all of these yourself. You need to share them." So I'm trying to get a group of friends together to burn through some of these one evening during the next week or two (before it gets too hot!).
> 
> G


Your wife sounds like a true Sister of the Leaf. She has the true PIF attitude!:tu Sharing some smokes with some friends is the perfect way to PIF! Maybe you get lucky and pick up a regular herf partner!:ss


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

gerbilmcbeevey said:


> By the time the third round hit the mailbox, she just shook her head and smiled and said, "You got some more boxes today. How long do you plan on getting these?"
> 
> When she finally sat down and saw the sheer volume of the cigars, her eyes got wide, "There's no way you can smoke all of these yourself. You need to share them." So I'm trying to get a group of friends together to burn through some of these one evening during the next week or two (before it gets too hot!).
> 
> G


Sounds like a great idea, G! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Glad you like it. The Punch black prince is one of my favorite cigars, discontinued unfortunately so very hard to get these days. Enjoy them.


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

Great hit again ferdinand  :tu


----------

